# Octave 5th Annual SQ Meet Dec 3, 2016



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

The time is coming for our 5th Annual SQ meet. As always this is open to everyone looking to enjoy great sound quality. An event to listen to and talk about car audio sound quality. There will also be a SQ work shop were we will cover how to tune your car into a live performance on wheels. We will be teaming up with The Garage Orlando for hosting and Arc Audio, Focal, Illusion Audio, and Mosconi to put on this event. This is a family friendly event so bring the kids to.


FaceBook event link
https://www.facebook.com/events/1764146757141235/?ti=icl

Details to follow.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be there. Last year I drove up from Miami hoping to get a few minutes in that white Audi with those AP drivers. That didn't happen, but i'll try again this year. 
Thanks for organizing this event again.
Roberto Gonzalez, and the owner of the toyota avalon, thanks for the time you took in explaining and the seat time in both of your cars.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Once again Nick Wingate of ORCA will be heading up the SQ Workshop. This year he will be focusing in on the basics of tuning with realtime examples outside and inside of vehicle of the techniques he will be covering.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll be there for sure. I sent you guys an email too about having pillars built. Never got a response.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Dammit, just realized I volunteered to work Dec 3. If I can get some to cover me, I'll be there. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

